# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Họp mặt giữa năm đê!

## CKD

Hi!
Cũng đã nữa năm rồi, kể từ đợt off trước tết anh em ta chưa off thêm lần nào cho ra trò. Đồng thời thuận theo yêu cầu của anh Nam CNC nên CKD hôm nay kêu gọi off.
- Thời gian dự định tối mai (thứ 5). Vào khoảng 18h.
- Địa điểm có dự định thay đổi. Nhưng nếu chưa có thông báo (chưa tìm được điểm mới) thì vẫn số 4 LTK như mọi khi.
- Mọi yếu tố bất ngờ khác xin liên hệ CKD qua dt.

Trước mắt thì có mấy tv dự đi.
- CKD tất nhiên rồi  :Smile: 
- CBNN
- Ahdvip
- Nam CNC
-.......... anh em nào tham gia được thì ý kiến nhé. Còn không tham gia vì lý do gì thì cũng ý kiến luôn để CKD rút kinh nghiệm.

Thời gian hơi gấp vì lịch di chuyển của CKD mong các bạn thông cảm.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đi đi... dẫn theo em gái nào đó giới thiệu cho bạn L... đẹp trai, thông minh chưa vợ luôn

----------


## inhainha

Tiếc quá, nếu cuối tuần là mình đi được rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

không đi thiệt thòi ráng chịu, em đang nắm 1.5 tr cho lần đấu giá trước , theo thỏa thuận chuyển cho diễn đàn mục ăn nhậu tại Sài Gòn, và lần này phải tiêu cho hết nhé anh em , em nói là em làm, 

em định chuyển cho cha ếch , nhưng ổng nói mắc công đi nhậu cầm theo luôn để bo cho mấy em hehehe.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

thời gian ko phù hợp , ko dự được .
  với lại đã tổ chức thì nên cho biết chi phí đóng góp là bao nhiêu ,ví như 300k ỏ 500k hay 1000k, để mem mới họ biết có tham gia được hay ko? chứ cái kiểu cứ đi nhậu tẹt đi hết nhiêu thì share thì cũng khó xữ cho anh em mới.   
 Với lại tổ chức ooff theo kiểu hôm nay thông báo ,ngày mai đi thì chỉ có anh em rảnh mới đi được . tóm lại là có ít người đi , mà nếu vậy thì các bác cử điện thoại nhắn tin rủ nhau đi cho khỏe . mắc chi kêu gọi off cho tốn time .
 Em nói zậy thôi , ai giận em chịu nhé .  em ko đi nên comment zậy đó.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nên post lên chứ bác. Mấy tháng trước em có biết mấy cha trên diễn đàn mình là ai với ai đâu, may mà bọn hắn thông báo trên đây. Mình trách cha CKD nhưng tính xem có cha nào trên diễn đàn mình chịu đứng ra tổ chức đâu?

Như tinh thần 2 buổi nhậu trước thì mấy cha này toàn là dân mê sắt, do đó ăn thì ít, uống cũng ít, tán phét thì nhiều. Nếu ai đi thì mang theo khoảng 100K chắc dư, chưa kể kỳ này có tài trợ từ Mr. Nam nữa.

Nhưng mà nói thiệt thì em cũng chán số 4 Lý Thường Kẹt rồi mà làm biếng đứng ra tổ chức quá. Hay là bữa nào bác Tuấn Kiều tổ chức 1 buổi off hoành tráng đi?

----------


## ppgas

Tiết đức cả khúc ruột!!! 2 tuần bận rộn đến nỗi không kịp nhắn tin! 
Chúc anh em nhậu nhẹt an toàn  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Cá cụ giận thì em chịu.. chứ em giờ không ở SG mà toàn phải rủ off ở SG. Nên thời gian nó hơi eo hẹp và gấp gáp.
Thế nêu là T6 thì có thay đổi được gì không?

Với lại.. lịch sử của nhiều lần off. Thời gian và địa điểm được chốt trước cả tuần. Rất nhiều a/e đăng ký tham gia.. nhưng đến giờ hẹn thì chỉ lèo tèo vài a/e. Lý do thường thấy là bận đột xuất. Chắc do việc off nón không quan trọng. Được mời gọi nhưng xong lại phải campuchia nên chẵng lợi lọc gì. Gặp nhau thì cũng chém gió này nọ.

Thế nên lần này em chẵng chuẩn bị trước.

_Việc lên tiếng off chẵng phải việc của riêng ai. Điễn đàn ta không có quỹ dành riêng cho việc off và hội hè giữa các thành viên như các diễn đàn lớn khác.
Nên mọi người đều có thể lên tiếng rủ rê nếu muốn gặp mặt giao lưu a/e.
Riêng CKD trong khã năng đều cố gắng có mặt dù là đang ở đâu._

----------


## Nam CNC

không sao hết , ít chém cô đọng còn nhiều chém ồn ào , với lại ít nó sẽ thưa và có nhiều khoảng hở cho em ngắm chị em .

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, kỳ này có cấm bia đen ko ta?

----------


## culitruong

> không đi thiệt thòi ráng chịu, em đang nắm 1.5 tr cho lần đấu giá trước , theo thỏa thuận chuyển cho diễn đàn mục ăn nhậu tại Sài Gòn, và lần này phải tiêu cho hết nhé anh em , em nói là em làm, 
> 
> em định chuyển cho cha ếch , nhưng ổng nói mắc công đi nhậu cầm theo luôn để bo cho mấy em hehehe.


Nghe phát ham, mà tớ bị độ liên tiếp 3 ngày liền. Mai nhậu nữa chắc chôn luôn. Sức tớ thì yếu, thôi đành dưỡng thương

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, dời lại thứ 6 rồi mà anh?

Mà kỳ này cụ Đi Dzô Đi Ra có đi được ko? Nghe danh mà chưa thấy mặt bao vờ :P

----------


## anhcos

Mình đăng ký một vé, mà chốt lại là T5 hay T6 vậy CKD?




> Hoho, kỳ này có cấm bia đen ko ta?


Kỳ này không cấm mà còn mời thêm cao thủ chung vui với Nam sờ pín nữa.

----------


## CKD

T5 anh! Hỏi thử T6 thì sao thôi.

----------


## thang1402

sao không tổ chức tối thứ 7 cho xôm đủ anh em. ngày mai em đi làm rồi không tham gia được tiếc thật.

----------


## CKD

Do mình công tác ở SG.. nên tiện rủ rê luôn. T7 hay CN mình đã về tỉnh rồi.

Hay bạn nào hứng thú hẹn một cái lịch xa xa, anh em chốt kèo thì mình thu xếp về SG cuối tuần.

----------

anhcos

----------


## ABCNC

Ôi vui quá, mà tiếc là thời gian này công việc nhiều ko nhúc nhích gì được, các bác off nhớ chụp cho xem mấy cặp bưởi nhen  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Bưởi nào hả anh? :x :x :x

----------


## ABCNC

> Bưởi nào hả anh? :x :x :x


 ờ thì ko biết lần này có off chỗ cũ ko? chỗ đó thấy có mấy cây bưỏi cao cao đi qua đi lại đó mà bác Gà  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

gà mờ mà anh , anh nói hắn chụp hình mấy em gà mái mơ có bồ diều căng tròn hắn hiểu hơn.

----------


## nhatson

chốt lịch chưa ta

----------


## Gamo

Vậy là chốt lại chiều nay, bác NamCnC & bác lekimhung đãi?  :Smile: )

----------


## Gamo

Chắc là mấy chả lại ăn chơi tại số 4 Lý Thường Kẹt đó bác :x :x :x

----------


## Diyodira

> Ủa, dời lại thứ 6 rồi mà anh?
> 
> Mà kỳ này cụ Đi Dzô Đi Ra có đi được ko? Nghe danh mà chưa thấy mặt bao vờ :P



mấy bữa nay không vào d.đàn, may giờ chót lại hớt được, nói chung họp vào giờ hành chính thì rất hợp với mấy cha rãnh rỗi, thất nghiệp và bị vợ nuôi trong đó có tui (nhằm hạn chế thí sinh tham dự  :Smile:  ), vậy tối nay mấy giờ vậy ae.
thanks

----------


## Gamo

Haha, 6h đó nhe cụ :x :x :x nhiều người mong được diện kiến dung nhan á

Mà vậy là tối nay, 6h tại Lý Thường Kẹt nhe cụ

----------


## Diyodira

> Haha, 6h đó nhe cụ :x :x :x nhiều người mong được diện kiến dung nhan á
> 
> Mà vậy là tối nay, 6h tại Lý Thường Kẹt nhe cụ



dung nhan gì chời, d.đàn quanh đi quẫn lại chỉ có 2 cha công tử là Nam sờpín với NS, còn lại xấu như ma, mỗi người một vẻ 10 phân chỉ được có 1  :Big Grin:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nhậu chưa, 18h hơn rồi...

Còn tên NS đâu? Hẹn gặp nhau mừ...

Đang làm cái bàn T, làm xong sẽ ra....

----------


## cnclaivung

giờ này chắc mấy cụ này xĩn hết rồi

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay có mấy ma tám thế này:
- CKD
- anhcos
- CBNN
- Nhat1984
- Diyodira
- lekimhung
- Nam CNC
- Gamo
- Nhat Son
- ahdvip
- lenamhai

----------

Nhat1984

----------


## CBNN

vậy là cụ Vietnamcnc vẫn chưa xong ...!

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ặc!

Tên NS cho mình leo cây... đi tán phét mà không hú tiếng nào...

Hắn chỉ biết có coca thôi mà tích cực phết.

Trong bụng cứ nghĩ nếu hắn đi ọp thì củng alo mình 1 tiếng để mình phóng ra nhậu khỏi chờ hắn...

Còn mấy bác nhà ta lo ăn nhậu... không mở sờ mạc phôn cập nhật tình hình lên đây... làm tớ chẳng biết có dời kèo vào tối thứ 6 không!

----------


## Diyodira

> Ặc!
> 
> Tên NS cho mình leo cây... đi tán phét mà không hú tiếng nào...
> 
> Hắn chỉ biết có coca thôi mà tích cực phết.
> 
> Trong bụng cứ nghĩ nếu hắn đi ọp thì củng alo mình 1 tiếng để mình phóng ra nhậu khỏi chờ hắn...
> 
> Còn mấy bác nhà ta lo ăn nhậu... không mở sờ mạc phôn cập nhật tình hình lên đây... làm tớ chẳng biết có dời kèo vào tối thứ 6 không!



chảnh như ông già nhí nhảnh cho leo là phải rồi nha :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> Hôm nay có mấy ma tám thế này:
> - CKD
> - anhcos
> - CBNN
> - Nhat1984
> - Diyodira
> - lekimhung
> - Nam CNC
> - Gamo
> ...



bác CKD đưa cha Gamo vô danh sách làm gì, 1 chai là lượn ngay, giống chạy sô biểu diễn thời trang, mà rét chả như hồ lô không giống người mẫu lắm  :Wink:

----------


## anhcos

Chỉ có một tấm duy nhất, lúc đó Gamo với ahdvip chưa có đến:

----------

ABCNC, anlongan, CBNN, Mr.L, Nhat1984

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, sorry, chỉ có tối hôm qua là có chuyện đột xuất nên chạy qua & chuồn, ko mất công mấy ông mắng vốn  :Big Grin:

----------

